# Car covers.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I’m looking at taking the plunge and getting myself a car cover, I’ve read on here ages ago that it’s not advisable as they can scratch your car so I’m hoping there are covers out there that don’t scratch your car. You see I’m getting a little fed up with when I wash my car, the next day it’s covered in dust and pollen. I’d want a cover to place on my car after its wash then I can leave it alone until I next use it.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

We all feel your pain bud but I can't see how any cover that is touching the car and receiving weather movement won't get scuffed from the material though. An option would be something like a Carcoon where the cover is inflated to keep it off the paint, but that won't be cheap and the neighbours will talk. 😂


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

GeeWhizRS said:


> We all feel your pain bud but I can't see how any cover that is touching the car and receiving weather movement won't get scuffed from the material though. An option would be something like a Carcoon where the cover is inflated to keep it off the paint, but that won't be cheap and the neighbours will talk. ��


Is a carcoon really expensive? And I've just had a quick look, seen one for over 300 boys :doublesho and you're right, the neighbours will think I'm mad, looks silly too


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Is a carcoon really expensive? And are there not any covers whatsoever that are scratch resistant?


About £600 (I was interested)

https://www.carcoon.com/carcoon-airflow-systems/carcoon-double-skin-outdoor#intro

I too am getting annoyed about it. I clean my car in the evening when the kids are in bed. So in the morning I go out to see how good it looks and it's covered in either pollen, dust or seagull poop


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

watched a car getting battered by a car cover in the wind the other day, wldnt be keen putting on a decent motor.

and then covering it you dont get to see it! asuming its sat on the drive. have you a gargage you could use? and spend the money on a shed for the junk in there?

golf is black and covered iin dust fallout as not getting used. but at least i know under all that the paint work is in good (relative) nick


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

kingswood said:


> watched a car getting battered by a car cover in the wind the other day, wldnt be keen putting on a decent motor.
> 
> and then covering it you dont get to see it! asuming its sat on the drive. have you a gargage you could use? and spend the money on a shed for the junk in there?
> 
> golf is black and covered iin dust fallout as not getting used. but at least i know under all that the paint work is in good (relative) nick


Car lives on the drive, only have a single garage and car is to big for it. A shame there doesn't seem to be a decent covers that are scratch resistant. I know we all have the same problem with having to put up with the morning after effect.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Im in the same boat mate, I swore blind I'd never get one, but each day I'm out cleaning the bird bombs off the car 
The raceglacer ones look quite good - circa £329 if I recall correctly.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

cossiecol said:


> Im in the same boat mate, I swore blind I'd never get one, but each day I'm out cleaning the bird bombs off the car
> The raceglacer ones look quite good - circa £329 if I recall correctly.


It's EVERY DAY now Col. And it's driving me nuts!!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

My Westfield sat outside under a cover from Hamilton Classics - completely watertight and no damage to paint whatsoever


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

You are a brave man putting (or even thinking about putting) a full cover on your car SB
I wouldn't even put one on my caravan ! :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bristle Hound said:


> You are a brave man putting (or even thinking about putting) a full cover on your car SB
> I wouldn't even put one on my caravan ! :lol:


:lol: Yeah I know my man, I feel like everyone on here, just frustrated by having a clean car last a few hours before dust and pollen sits on top.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

andy665 said:


> My Westfield sat outside under a cover from Hamilton Classics - completely watertight and no damage to paint whatsoever


Hamilton classics ? Hmmm, think I might just satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Try Mark at Raceglaze


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Ignoring that it might be more expensive, have you thought / can you put up a car port type of structure ? 

Might keep worst of the pollen / dust / rain of it, if you can’t garage it ?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> Ignoring that it might be more expensive, have you thought / can you put up a car port type of structure ?
> 
> Might keep worst of the pollen / dust / rain of it, if you can't garage it ?


Thought of that Andy but driveway isn't big enough for car port. I may just have to live with it, like many on here.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> Try Mark at Raceglaze


Had a look Steve, very expensive bit of kit.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Thought of that Andy but driveway isn't big enough for car port. I may just have to live with it, like many on here.


One cantilevered from the house ?

What about one of those retractable awning style ???

Hope you come up with something :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I’m only guessing here, but I would have thought pollen wouldn’t be falling straight down onto the car. It’ll be suspended in air and blown about so I’m not sure a car port would have any effect on this. Be great for rain though.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I feel your pain as I have the same issue. I need to get another one also. In the past I've used halfords all season one. More than good enough and has underneath straps too

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kyle 86 said:


> I feel your pain as I have the same issue. I need to get another one also. In the past I've used halfords all season one. More than good enough and has underneath straps too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Is the cover scratch resistant ?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Had a look Steve, very expensive bit of kit.


Try BMW and also classic additions.


----------



## JOLLYRANCHERS (Jun 12, 2006)

Where I live I have overhanging trees that not only have birds in them sh*thing on the car but also terrible tree sap. Being so car clean conscious I had no option but to get a cover for the RF. 

My cover was about £250 I think, but did say it was both breathable, waterproof and scratch resistant....but as someone else said, when its windy and the cover is moving about, I can't imagine it giving 100% protection from damage.

For me I had no choice, but before getting a cover just be aware that it is a complete pain in the ar*e putting it on and off every time you use the car....and in winter you really have to clean the car(or at least QD it) before you put the cover on (or the dirt on the paintwork will be trapped under the cover)

I've had many a battle with getting it on and off when its windy and/or raining (much to the amusement of the missus!!)....getting soaked before getting in the car to go to work while taking the cover off...etc etc

Honestly....a car cover is fine for a car you hardly use, but if its a daily car then just think twice before getting a cover as it can be a real pain and hard work.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

JOLLYRANCHERS said:


> My cover was about £250 I think, but did say it was both breathable, waterproof and scratch resistant....but as someone else said, when its windy and the cover is moving about, I can't imagine it giving 100% protection from damage.
> 
> For me I had no choice, but before getting a cover just be aware that it is a complete pain in the ar*e putting it on and off every time you use the car....and in winter you really have to clean the car(or at least QD it) before you put the cover on (or the dirt on the paintwork will be trapped under the cover)
> 
> ...


Yep! Echoes my experience. Esp if it's lightweight, it's difficult to get on on your own, then it's a pain fastening the straps that hold it to the car. Then taking it off each side at a time and hoping the wind doesn't blow it off the car before you can grab the other side. Then you have to have something to keep it in. Then in the winter, imagine trying to get it on when your home from work.

Regarding Carcoons, Peter (user name Petrol) on the (Nissan) 200SX forum had two and has a few stories to tell on his epic S14a thread;

https://www.sxoc.com/vbb/showthread.php?283826-Comprehensive-S14a-refurb&


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

OK, some key points on buying covers.

1. Make sure it fits. Good covers come with underbody straps and strong elastic both ends.

2. Ensure its breathable - and don't believe that a little vent on the bonnet will allow air to circulate more than 6 inches..

3. You could buy one with a fleecy lining (https://carcovershop.co.uk/Protector-4-Breathable-covers.asp) or one that stretches to fit closely (https://carcovershop.co.uk/Car-Waterproof-Breathable-Covers.asp).

4. Despite what you may read on other sites, anything with a golf ball/dimple texture is NOT waterproof - water resistant, but not waterproof. So, if you want total 100% waterproof then you need a waterproof and breathable cover to get best results. (see 3. above). Anything just labelled 'waterproof' will make the car sweat and is most likely fiscally appealing but not good in any other way.

5. Easy on/off method: the first time you take it off, fold in 1-2ft folds from front to back and back to front, so it meets at the base of the screen. You can then fold thi sbanana shaped cover easily into its bag. This way it wont fall off (which it will if you fold lengthways) and its easy to do - on or off in less than a minute.

6. The Touchless car Cover we do is out of stock and I have no idea when we will have them. Like the Carcoon, which is a complete PITA IMHO, it doesnt touch the car except when high winds buffet it against it. We wont sell carcoons as I don't believe in them (wouldnt use one on my own car so wont inflict them on others).

Hope that helps - I know plenty will poo-pooh covers as the devils Work, but they can be the lesser of several evils and spending decent money on a good quality, well fitting cover saves a heck of a lot of grief. Buy cheap, buy twice.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Is the cover scratch resistant ?


No fleecy lining...its a standard 3 layer polypropelene cover as far as i know


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have used car covers for many years and experienced no detrimental effects on my car. 

I am extremely particular about fitting though, the car is always meticulously clean and dried. I use a breathable Stormforce cover, which I know the post above implies is probably not waterproof as it claims, I have felt the underside of the cover and all appears dry underneath. 

Stopping the cover shifting or ballooning is another issue. I use a securing net which goes over the car, thick bungee cord round the bottom and the cover never moves. Has survived high winds no problem.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I've had 2 custom made covers from Covercraft and just ordered my 3rd for a pending A45. 1 Weather shield and 2 Noahs.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...t%20of%20Europe,ru_q:Covercraft%20of%20Europe

I normally purchase direct but it was cheaper to buy via The Ultimate Finish this time.

NO ISSUES WHATSOEVER, so ignore the naysayers.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

RaceGlazer said:


> OK, some key points on buying covers.
> 
> 1. Make sure it fits. Good covers come with underbody straps and strong elastic both ends.
> 
> ...


I am interested in getting a cover for my E36 coupe which I store in the garage. Quite like the idea of your fleece lined one to protect the paintwork. What size would you recommend please?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

LeeH said:


> I've had 2 custom made covers from Covercraft and just ordered my 3rd for a pending A45. 1 Weather shield and 2 Noahs.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...t%20of%20Europe,ru_q:Covercraft%20of%20Europe
> 
> ...


Cheers Lee, I'll save the link and check them out.


----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

Specialised covers do a good quality made to measure cover not the cheapest,you can also have the option to do your own colour scheme


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alfie7777 said:


> Specialised covers do a good quality made to measure cover not the cheapest,you can also have the option to do your own colour scheme


Do you have the link please Alfie?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Nick-ST said:


> I am interested in getting a cover for my E36 coupe which I store in the garage. Quite like the idea of your fleece lined one to protect the paintwork. What size would you recommend please?


Hi, our Medium size Soft Stretch is perfect for inside the garage - soft, fleecy inside, stretchy outside, 4 colours and only £105.

The outdoor protector4 has a thicker fleecy lining and is water-resistant, size Large at £118 for that. You can use it indoors and outside.


----------

